# What's your style?



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Totally random thoughts today....but I am a Gemini and I live in a world of extremes. Not uncommon for a Gemini :thumbsup:. As many of you know, I have health challenges and am choosing to adapt to life a stay at home wife and full time Mommy to Bella. With that being said, my home space becomes a big part of my life. Not in a materialistic kind of way, as I am quite the opposite. It's just that my environment greatly effects my mood. I'm a beach kinda girl at heart, but for now, moving to the water is not an option...sigh. ANYWAY, we recently renovated our kitchen and baths with kind of a cognac colored cabinetry, but now I feel like I'm being invaded by dark wood and uninviting space. It lacks personality :w00t:. I THINK my style is more french, country, cottage ...comfortable and clean. No clutter but lots of inviting cotton spaces. I love enamel pitchers and old china, though I have neither lol. So, as I browse through endless google pictures and blogs today in an effort to compromise style vs. budget, I wondered how my SM family would classify their styles. What colors, fabrics and environments do you find the most inviting?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, Bridget...I am a homebody, always was, and always will! I love my home, love being here! I've ALWAYS been interested in houses and decorating, since I was a little girl. There was a huge Queen Ann house on a hill across from my home growing up! I would look at the house all the time, and a little girl moved in. I became friends right away so I could see in that big old house!!! I love jewel tone colors, tapestries, lots of rich woods, and I love GOOD antiques! My bedrooms, however I light light and airy. I have a lot of white and French blue. I love having the window open and a breeze blowing the white sheer curtains . When we remodel my kitchen(some day) I want an old world look. I guess that I was born in the wrong era, I love old things! Oh I'm a Scorpion!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm Scorpio too. I like soft pinks, greens, sages, old whites. Shabby chic I guess would describe my wishes.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Modern, with bold black and white prints (especially zebra and damask prints) and touches of red. I'm a saggitarius by the way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Home, I love being home, all cozy and safe and happy.

I used to love antiques, but since moving here 12 years ago I'm more into cottage type things. ....but not rusty or peeling paint kind of stuff.

I lwish I could decorate exactly how I want....but when you live with someone else, it's gotta be agreed upon :angry: by both parties.

Warm cozy spaces with doileys on the chair backs. (I have a ton of doilley's but Stan has never let me use them...I tell him they're all coming out the day he dies! :blush::w00t:...(whoops, did I just say that?!) Not too cluttered, but I love to display my favorite things and have them around me. 

And the yard...I love viney type flowers...mandavillas, morning glories, etc. - gives me a bit of a feel of an English cottage garden.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Home body here, too. I love blues and browns and my bedroom has a Japanese theme.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love jewel tone colors, tapestries, lots of rich woods, and I love GOOD antiques! My bedrooms, however I light light and airy. I have a lot of white and French blue. I love having the window open and a breeze blowing the white sheer curtains . When we remodel my kitchen(some day) I want an old world look.


I love the idea of rich wood tones and and curtains blowing in the breeze. Sounds elegant and cozy combined  .



spookiesmom said:


> Shabby chic I guess would describe my wishes.


I'm always drawn to shabby chic styles too. Floral patterns and whitewashed stripes.....love it.



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Modern, with bold black and white prints (especially zebra and damask prints) and touches of red.


You would love our zebra print shower curtain. Oh heavens, I am a true Gemini.... I love everything! LOL. We can make up our minds quickly, but we tire of things just as quickly.





The A Team said:


> Home, I love being home, all cozy and safe and happy....
> Warm cozy spaces with doileys on the chair backs. (I have a ton of doilley's but Stan has never let me use them...I tell him they're all coming out the day he dies! :blush::w00t:...(whoops, did I just say that?!) Not too cluttered, but I love to display my favorite things and have them around me. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm with Christie, more modern for me. Clean lines, lots of color and prints!! My house is very colorful! My living room is a bright green with a dark green accent wall, black furniture, leather couch, the kitchen is a terracotta red with an espresso color table, our bedroom is yellow golden rod with light oak furniture, the computer room is a medium/bright sherbet orange with light oak furniture and the bathroom is a gray/blue with all white furniture!! Sounds like it's weird, but I think it looks gorgeous!! I just love color and prints!! 

And I don't care what DH wants or likes because his style is hideous!! :w00t: I let him pick the TV and a painting and that's about it!! LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I'm with Christie, more modern for me. Clean lines, lots of color and prints!! My house is very colorful! My living room is a bright green with a dark green accent wall, black furniture, leather couch, the kitchen is a terracotta red with an espresso color table, our bedroom is yellow golden rod with light oak furniture, the computer room is a medium/bright sherbet orange with light oak furniture and the bathroom is a gray/blue with all white furniture!! Sounds like it's weird, but I think it looks gorgeous!! I just love color and prints!!
> 
> And I don't care what DH wants or likes because his style is hideous!! :w00t: I let him pick the TV and a painting and that's about it!! LOL!




Same here with Den, he thinks that he has the same taste as me.... He has no taste!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lindsay, your house sounds very cool with an eccletic vibe. I'd love to see pics sometime! I was really tempted to go with a tuscan green kitchen with a terracotta backsplash. Then I went and purchased sea green dining chairs and there went that color scheme lol!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Same here with Den, he thinks that he has the same taste as me.... He has no taste!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Isn't it so funny how they think they have taste!!! I mean really? DH's taste is awful!! So once in a while I will say okay, you pick it out, and he's all like "well, I don't know what do you think"!! :HistericalSmiley:



Summergirl73 said:


> Lindsay, your house sounds very cool with an eccletic vibe. I'd love to see pics sometime! I was really tempted to go with a tuscan green kitchen with a terracotta backsplash. Then I went and purchased sea green dining chairs and there went that color scheme lol!


I will definitely have to take some pics and post them!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Same here with Den, he thinks that he has the same taste as me.... He has no taste!!!


I beg to differ, after all he chose YOU didn't he? I think he has good taste. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I’m really in to home décor too and love looking through design blogs and watching HGTV for ideas. I’ve seen so many different “looks” that I love so I don’t quite know how to describe my style, but I’ll try…. 

I guess when it comes to furniture, I like a sleek, modern look with clean lines…mostly dark wood. With décor, I like a mix of modern and some traditional, and I have some ethnic decoration pieces I’ve collected through my travels that I have displayed through the house. I love lots of bright, rich colors and lots of light. I recently moved in to a new apartment and had a blast decorating it…I’ve been meaning to post some pictures so maybe I can get to that tonight!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a lot of Black Forest antique pine w. some French pieces as well---(not here in Greece). I tend to go toward a white kitchen, and I love glass panels. I also have more Persian rugs than I will ever have rooms for. . . I like old silver and don't mind polishing it. I tend toward a "gemutlich feel" which is cozy. I don't care about whether or not things match as I am eclectic and easily bored w/a warehouse look. I leave out things that I use all the time. I am more practical than aesthetic, although I am somewhat both. I like polished wood, old books, nice paintings, big plants, fountains, and the French Provence feel. I like interesting tiles, light, and big porches w/swings & rockers!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I have a lot of Black Forest antique pine w. some French pieces as well---(not here in Greece). I tend to go toward a white kitchen, and I love glass panels. I also have more Persian rugs than I will ever have rooms for. . . I like old silver and don't mind polishing it. I tend toward a "gemutlich feel" which is cozy. I don't care about whether or not things match as I am eclectic and easily bored w/a warehouse look. I leave out things that I use all the time. I am more practical than aesthetic, although I am somewhat both. I like polished wood, old books, nice paintings, big plants, fountains, and the French Provence feel. I like interesting tiles, light, and big porches w/swings & rockers!


That all sounds lovely to me!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear Bridget, My Grandma was a Gemini :wub: sweetest lady in the world.

Oh I love Victorian style so gorgeous, or country. That's how I started out, actually two of my sisters are really into Victorian, so beautiful. 

But now, oh my, :blush:, my home is more, um Maltese :blush: 

Oh I'm an Aries :blink:, but Mom, kind of "reshaped" me into a Pisces.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Have to laugh at this thread. The only really good thing about Jerry getting sick and not being able to live here was that I could finally get rid of some of the items he loved -- again -- thinking that his taste and mine were the same -- not. I agree that he didn't have much taste, imho. LOL

Style -- mine seems to depend on what part of the country I live in. Here in New Mexico, I live in a very Southwestern house and so much of my decor is Southwestern with my primary colors being camels and muted turquoises/teals. I have tile throughout my house except for the master bedroom and it's a light cream with camel streaks/viens in it. This is similar to the colors I used in the Phoenix area -- again southwestern style -- mostly creams with teal greens and some southwestern pink tones combined.

When I lived in the midwest (Iowa and Missouri) -- my style was different. In St. Louis it was more traditional because that went best with the house whereas in Iowa it was country. St. Louis was primarily in yellows and blues, while Iowa was more blues with white kitchen cabinets with a rooster modif. My bedroom was very french country.

When I lived in Boca Raton Florida -- My style was more tropical with a lot of white furniture mixed with some darker rattan pieces and more beach colors of blues and seafoams.

When I lived in Southern California it was more Pottery Barn with primarily camels, creams and pops of red for accents.

When I lived in NYC my apartment was very modern and done in grays, reds and blacks.

The majority of my furniture is what I brought with me from Southern California -- primarily pottery barn pieces. My sofa and chair and 1/2 are slipcovered and I have the camel on them most of the time. Easy to clean by throwing in the washer/dryer.

Maybe that's why I like to move so often -- I can completely redo my style.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My style is Tropical but WITHOUT the "beachy" theme. I love love love the beach but I do not like the color blue in my home. I have lots of browns, red and green with PALM TREES all over. Funny that I don't wear red but have it all over my home. I don't have blue in my decor but wear it often.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What started out as my a.m. ramblings has turned in to so much fun. Go figure! It is so interesting to learn about each of you and your personal style choices ... or the choices you would make if you could. I have decided that I in fact seem to love EVERYTHING! It seems that each time someone mentioned a style I thought, "Oh I'd love to have that look"! I guess I better keep using my dollhouses as my design outlet, because changing this house up everytime my Gemini spirit (or PMS :w00t gets going, would not be cost effective at all lol.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh and Christine, since your Grandma was a Gemini, was she also a total free spirit? It does seem we are a "unique" group  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh and Christine, since your Grandma was a Gemini, was she also a total free spirit? It does seem we are a "unique" group  .


My daughter is a Gemini and she is very artistic!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bridget, I meant to tell you, I'm a Gemini too!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

My situation is kind of different. My husband and I have built and sold a couple of houses and 8 or 9 years ago we were getting ready to do it again, but I told him I could not teach school, go to school, help my kids in school, and keep a house show-ready to sell. My parents have a house with an apartment added to it that my grandparents lived in, but they had passed away. We moved into that apartment to live until our house sold and we built another one. Well, we all (including our twin boys) loved it so much that my parents moved into the apartment and gave us the house. Last year when my boys, who are grown now and one is married, moved out my husband and I gave my parents back the house and moved into the apartment. We call it our "love bungalo" haha! It's not big, but it's perfect for Lulu and us, and most of the time the doors stay open and the dogs go back and forth. That's why Gidget belongs to my Mom and Lulu belongs to me, but we really share them both. I have a wonderful husband that loves my parents, and I am their only living child. Sorry to build ya'll a clock but I wanted to explain. Now, for my taste in my apartment. I am a homebody also--you just about have to blast me out of the house! lol I like golds and red and sage green. I decorate my kitchen in fruit and roosters. My theme is mostly Mediteranean (I think). I like metal, and must have a touch of animal print in every room and something black. I like elephants, giraffes etc but only in glass or silver or not their regular form. I like things oversized. Lastly, I love my floors. They look like hardwood, but they are ceramic planks--indestructible. I used to tell my boys they may be indestructible, but they're not self-cleaning--take your shoes off.  Oh, and I am a Scorpio.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a fascinating topic.
My personal style & vibe is esoteric androgynous gothic. 
However, my house is not a castle! (In everyone's else's minds at least!)
there for, it is whatever works, somewhat 70's in the kitchen, living room, as I am a child of the 70's, allthough I take more liberty with the colour scheme in my bedroom: black, silver & pink! Oh and I am Pisces.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I also have an addiction for old quilts!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sandi, this winter I hope to restore my DH's late Too Momma's (his G'ma's) quilt. It's beautiful but it needs love. For some reason I am so drawn to that quilt.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lindsay I should of known you'd be my fellow Gemini....we get along so well!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tina, I love that you have stayed so close to your folks. Before my Dad passed away, the plan was that he would one day live with us. He did stay with us quite a bit, but never for more than a few months at a time. I hope that had we been blessed to have had him live longer (he passed at age 57), that we would have such a beautiful home life relationship as you have had. 

Back on track: Oh and we do have lots of British Colonial pieces in our home...sounds very much like your current style too  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jill ~ black, pink and silver....that sounds like so much fun and a bit industrial! I'd love to see how that plays against the strength of the rich gothic designs. I love to see design stylished meshed into more personalized spaces. I'd love to see pics


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Deborah, I bet it was fun raising a Gemini! We do tend to be artistic and constantly creative (to a point that annoys most people lol :w00t. 

I remember sitting in our apartment growing up and I was in my bedroom. I was maybe 6 or 7 years old and thought, "If I just had a refrigerator, then I'd never have to leave this room and it could be my whole house." :thumbsup: I had no concept of stoves or the need to heat food, and well microwaves were not really known then. My Dad even once gave me flashcards to study with (I was an awful student), and instead I learned to stack them to make houses. :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Deborah, I bet it was fun raising a Gemini! We do tend to be artistic and constantly creative (to a point that annoys most people lol :w00t.
> 
> I remember sitting in our apartment growing up and I was in my bedroom. I was maybe 6 or 7 years old and thought, "If I just had a refrigerator, then I'd never have to leave this room and it could be my whole house." :thumbsup: I had no concept of stoves or the need to heat food, and well microwaves were not really known then. My Dad even once gave me flashcards to study with (I was an awful student), and instead I learned to stack them to make houses. :aktion033:


My daughter's degree is in Fine Arts and she Never went anywhere, as a child without, paper, pens, paints all her art supplies!! We are having a ball decorating her new home!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Bridget, I'm so sorry you lost your father at such a young age (57). I am a Daddy's Girl and my Mom's best friend--I understand. My Mom loves antiques and collections (I'll add her taste even though she can't work a computer. Haha). My brother had an English Springer Spaniel when he was a teenager, so she collects English Springer Spaniel--not the real thing. lol They are beautiful. She has much more than I that's why she really needed the house back!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a sagittarius and I love it all! I design and fabricate window treatments and soft furnishings so I have developed an appreciation for all styles of interior design (well, maybe not ALL!). My personal style is transitional. I love mixing antiques with contemporary pieces. My upholstered pieces are on the modern side of traditional. I don't like things to look brand new. I LOVE antiques but can't afford them :-( I LOVE fabric. I LOVE layering textures in decor. And of course I have curtains on every window and lots of throw pillows!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Celeta, your style sounds fabulous! I think the layering is what is currently missing in our home. Everything looks too put together, and I'd like to add some random quilts and more fun (and comfy) pillows. Oh and I am hoping to get my hands on some beautiful white milk glass pieces one of these days....preferably pitchers. For the winter, I'm thinking of slipcovering our sofas in white cotton with cozy quilts draped about  .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Lindsay I should of known you'd be my fellow Gemini....we get along so well!


Yes, we do!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I'm a sagittarius and I love it all! I design and fabricate window treatments and soft furnishings so I have developed an appreciation for all styles of interior design (well, maybe not ALL!). My personal style is transitional. I love mixing antiques with contemporary pieces. My upholstered pieces are on the modern side of traditional. I don't like things to look brand new. I LOVE antiques but can't afford them :-( I LOVE fabric. I LOVE layering textures in decor. And of course I have curtains on every window and lots of throw pillows!


That sounds JUST like my style...that I didn't know how to describe! Would love to see some pictures of your place. A while back, we did a chain of threads called 'Show us your...kitchen, living room, dining room, etc" that were a lot of fun...we should bring those back!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Essentially my taste is so far above my means that I just don't have much. Well, I am also a minimalist. I like modern (NOT Scandinavian) including early modern (1930) or even 1950s. I detest anything in home decor that is from the 1980s. I like light and airy with lots of windows, but dark furniture. I like colored glass, especially Murano pieces. My dream house would be ultra modern or a craftsman bungalow. My dream house has a sunroom and a Wolf range.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Essentially my taste is so far above my means that I just don't have much. Well, I am also a minimalist. I like modern (NOT Scandinavian) including early modern (1930) or even 1950s. I detest anything in home decor that is from the 1980s. I like light and airy with lots of windows, but dark furniture. I like colored glass, especially Murano pieces. My dream house would be ultra modern or a craftsman bungalow. My dream house has a sunroom and a Wolf range.


That sounds like a beautifully rich, but subtle design style. Detailed, but clean lines. Like you, clutter does not work for me at all.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe we should take this one step further as Nida suggested. Feel free to post pics of your current spaces OR what you would have if DH's and budget were of no concerns lol  .


----------

